# Receptacle facing up prohibited?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Is there anything in the NEC prohibiting a receptacle from being installed face up? 

For example, a single outlet in a surface mounted box screwed to the floor of a cabinet with a stove plugged into it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

As far as I know the prohibition only applies to counter areas.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This may give some guidance but it is from the 2020 to help clarify what the cmp wants



> 406.5(G) Receptacle Orientation.
> 406.5(G)(1) Countertop and Work Surfaces.
> Receptacles shall not be installed in a face-up position in or on countertop surfaces or work surfaces unless listed for countertop or work surface applications.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

So technically you could get called on it. We generally don't install them face down but I have done so in the past


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

There are requirements in the CEC that would start an argument here. So I won't bother.

I am curious what the NEC says though.

Edit: Requirements specific to range receptacles.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

joe-nwt said:


> There are requirements in the CEC that would start an argument here. So I won't bother.
> 
> I am curious what the NEC says though.
> 
> Edit: Requirements specific to range receptacles.


There is nothing in the NEC specifically about orientation of a range receptacle. What I posted is what you get for all AFAIK


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> So technically you could get called on it. We generally don't install them face down but I have done so in the past


When you say that technically you can be called on it, which part of the code that you posted were you referring to?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joe-nwt said:


> There are requirements in the CEC that would start an argument here. So I won't bother.
> 
> I am curious what the NEC says though.
> 
> Edit: Requirements specific to range receptacles.


I was too lazy to find the rule.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HackWork said:


> When you say that technically you can be called on it, which part of the code that you posted were you referring to?


My bad... It is not a violation -- I was thinking some a__hole inspector would argue it but IMO it is allowed. 

I was thinking since it was by the kitchen counters they would argue that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> My bad... It is not a violation -- I was thinking some a__hole inspector would argue it but IMO it is allowed.
> 
> I was thinking since it was by the kitchen counters they would argue that.


I gave the cabinet under the stove example, but that’s not what I’m actually doing. 

One of my customers needs an outlet installed for a gas fireplace he is having installed. The plumber who is installing the fireplace does this as a specialty and he says that he always asks the electrician to install a surface mounted box directly on the floor behind the fireplace. Apparently the fireplace sits out from the wall, and then they build something around to finish it off.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

If facing receptacles up was a violation, floor boxes wouldn't exist.

We just did a bunch of face up receps in 4 squares for some treadmills in a gym. It's not ideal, but when it's that or figuring out how to mount them vertically in front of floor-ceiling windows, face up on the floor gets it done.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

ON-Q Network boxes alway came with a knockout in the bottom exactly sized to mount a handy box on the exterior of the box facing into the box on the bottom. 
Face up. Listed. Got into argument with inspector who claimed no face up receptacles allowed. He wouldn't budge so I flipped the ON-Q box over and had the receptacle facing down and he passed my inspection . How stupid , now the wall wart is subject to gravity pulling on the male terminal blades........


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Cow said:


> If facing receptacles up was a violation, floor boxes wouldn't exist.
> 
> We just did a bunch of face up receps in 4 squares for some treadmills in a gym. It's not ideal, but when it's that or figuring out how to mount them vertically in front of floor-ceiling windows, face up on the floor gets it done.


Do they wet mop the floor?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

99cents said:


> Do they wet mop the floor?


Honestly, I don't know.

They're still getting things ready for opening, I'm told there are some sort of mats going in.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

99cents said:


> Do they wet mop the floor?


IIRC for a floor cover to be mop rated, it has to be closed.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

99cents said:


> I was too lazy to find the rule.


26-744 6) is specifically for range outlets. 

Don't know of a rule for any other outlets.


----------

